# Our Band "Thieves" new song "Icarus Effect" (Low tuned 6 string content!)



## FretWizard88 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys, my bandmates and I would really appreciate some feedback on the new song "Icarus Effect." If you like please add us. If you don't like something please let us know.

Here is the page. THIEVES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

100 posts! Woot!


----------

